# Mis fotos de CHORRILLOS



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no he recorrido tooooooodo el distrito porque no me dio tiempo de subir al morro ni de ir a la herradura (además me adviertieron de unos fumones y bueno...)


























Al fondo se ve el mar ( hoy fue un día muy soleado con un cielo azul increíble)





































































Cuánta gente...










































No les digo? el cielo limeño estaba irreconocible :cheers: 

























































nunca faltan los mormones...








...ni las huachafadas









ven el avion de guerra?

















Lima Plaza Sur

















la granja









































Ya , listo :cheers:


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Parece una de esas pocas zonas de Lima que puede decirse que "está" a la orilla del Mar. Me corrigen si no estoy en lo cierto, o casí en lo cierto.

Está demás decír que muy bonita zona, y de verdad irreconocible el cielo de Lima en esas fotos!.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente muy bonitas las fotos. Me encanta la parte antigua de Chorrillos, esas callecitas angostas, el malecón, los edificios nuevos y antiguos...bien bonito. Al parecer el clima estaba fabuloso!

Enorme aporte!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Increible ese cielo azul!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Se ve interesante Chorrillos, tambien queria ir a tomar fotos ahi pero me daba "cosa" ir solo, y bueh, un forista hace mucho, mucho tiempo me dijo para ir pero quedo en nada, no Liquid? :lol:

PD: El cielo de Lima AZUL!!, es la primera vez en mucho tiempo que lo veo tan azulito.... hubiera sido ideal para las tomas que tengo planeadas en Alfonso Ugarte.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos de Chorrillos...esa playa dodne hay mucha gente tiene un nombre en especial?
Felicitaciones por tus fotos Juan estan bonitas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Preciosas...preciosas fotos !!!*

Juan : De hecho te perfilas (y espero que nadie se enoje),como el mejor fotógrafo de IncaScrapers... tus fotos estàn EXCELENTES !!!!!...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me aloka Chorrillos , sobre todo su parte histórica....*

y están haciendo muy bonitos edificios , el malecón tiene
una vista espectacular que el lente de una cámara a veces no puede captar , la cosa es estar allí , lo mismo digo para las panorámicas desde Las Casuarinas.
Plaza Lima Sur , está bonita , pero prefiero mi Molina Plaza.
Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No están buenas.....están excelentes !!!!!*

Lástima que otros excelentes fotógrafos no se hagan ver últimamente por IncaScrapers !!!!.... 



friendLima said:


> y están haciendo muy bonitos edificios , el malecón tiene
> una vista espectacular que el lente de una cámara a veces no puede captar , la cosa es estar allí , lo mismo digo para las panorámicas desde Las Casuarinas.
> Plaza Lima Sur , está bonita , pero prefiero mi Molina Plaza.
> Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Otro de los distritos Limeños, que se habia mostrado muy poco en este foro, que bien, asi muchos foristas de otros paises Latinoamericanos, podran ver la cantidad y variedad de zonas que hay en Lima, de clase media y atractivas ademas.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahh , ese cielo azul ! chevres las fotos !!! bastante gente en el mall !


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

bacanes tus fotos Juan.... el cielo estaba muy bueno.... creo que el verano es la mejor epoca para conocer Lima... hace mucho que no voy en verano siempre me toca llegar en invierno cuando casi siempre es gris....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bellas fotos. No conocia a Chorrillos asi.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mándalo a ciudades y rasca, la calidad está muy buena.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

yo conozco una chic aque es de chorrillos. siempre me ha hablado muy bien de la playa y de las vistas desde su suburbio, pero no me conto de las casonas republicanas, estan bacanes!.
yo habia leido de chorrillos en clases de historia, es bonito ver por fin fotos de este lugar.
saludos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

la verdad que Lima es otra cosa con sol.Buenas fotos!!


----------



## Lía (Feb 10, 2007)

*MUY BONITO ESTA CHORRILLOS*

eSTÁ muy bien cuidado, también las playas, a diferencia de Barranco, que han tapado con los restaurants toda la vista al mar.
Lindos los depas que están construyendo, la vista a la bahía es preciosa, la vista al mar, es un lugar previlegiado.:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ai ta Chorrillos de mis amores, un gran lugar sin duda alguna.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Juan, también estuve por allí en Chorrillos, justo por esas calles, fuí el sabado pero no me dí tiempo para hacer el thread hno: me ganaste!! :lol: Chorrillos tiene unas callecitas lindas, unas casas recontra antiguas pero bien interesantes, además están excelentes tus fotos Juan, realmente eres el descubrimiento de incascrapers!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante thread!

De este distrito no conocia mas que su horroroso club regatas (tiene todo pero es bien feo). Ahora con este tour fotografico tengo una clara idea del distrito y definitivamente lo debo visitar. Sus acantilados me recuerdan a Huanchaco, similar concepcion geografica.........


----------

